# CSKA vs. Clippers



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

CSKA-94
Clippers-75

http://www.nba.com/games/20061007/LACMOS/boxscore.html?nav=scoreboardhome

CSKA beat the Clippers from the NBA. Its a shocker!!!!! OMG how could this be? WOW!!!   

thats it, Euro basketball is 1,000x better than American/NBA basketball. Stop trying to take over the world Americans!!!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Clippers Game Thread 

Amazing game by CSKA. Their defense stifled nearly everything the Clips wanted to do, while the offense was quite unstoppable. Great game to watch, though I do wish the Clips brought more of their A-game to the table today.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Papaloukas is probably the best player in Europe right now


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I really enjoyed watching this game. The Clipps have a ways to go, but I really liked the way CSKA played. Their ball movement was great, and I wish more American coaches would go with this style of play.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Good thing my team would never lose to any of these Euro Clubs....


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> CSKA beat the Clippers from the NBA. Its a shocker!!!!! OMG how could this be?





> Trajan Langdon led the Russian squad with 17 points.












That's why. :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!

The Clippers got beat by a team that was led by Trajan Langdon!?

That's hilarious.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

see from what i read it sounds like brand didnt get the ball enough while mobley thomas and maggette were gunning. sometimes despite having superior talent teams dont exploit their strengths, ultimately thats on the coach. still, preseason... i want to see spurs v maccabi!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

congratulations CSKA


----------



## DKaiser (Jul 28, 2006)

It's just amazing how excuses have evolved as one excuse gets knocked off after another. Here's a list excuses in chronological order:

In 2000, team USA escaped by 1 point against Lithuania in the Sydney Olympics. That team featured the likes of Garnett, Duncan, Vince Carter. Back then, they were saying "oh, these guys were in pre-season form".

In the 2002 World Basketball tournament in Indianapolis (their very own home court), team USA for the first time landed sixth place after losing left and right in shocking fashion against Argentina, Yugoslavia, & Spain. They were saying "oh, those were just 3rd-tier NBA players".

In 2004, team USA lost against Italy in an exhibition game leading up to the Athens Olympics, they were saying "oh, it was just an exhibition game".

Then, when they lost the same amount of games (Puerto Rico, Lithuania, & Argentina) in Athens and ended up with a Le-Bronze medal, they sat back, thought about it, and came out with more excuses:
1) "we just need more time to adjust to international rules & style of play"
2) "these international teams have been playing together for quite some time"
3) "it was Larry Brown's fault...he didn't use Lebron that much"
4) "it was Allen Iverson's fault"
5) "we need to bring in some role players"
6) "the international referees suck"

This year, in the recently-concluded FIBA Worlds, with more international experience (I mean the NBA has been participating in international tournaments since 1992...how much longer do they need just to get acquainted? It's just basketball. One can get a doctorate degree in a shorter span of time), with a new coach that's familiar with amateur rules, with role players like Battier, Joe Johnson, etc, with a more carefully selected group of players....no more excuses, right? And still...they ended up in familiar territory...yup, you've guessed it, Le-Bronze medal once again. And once more, you hear different excuses (but still new nonetheless). 

They went from:

"if only Kobe played";
"I'll put this player and that player in...then we should have no problem winning the Gold";
"Give Lebron more time. He's still very young"

...to a more resigned (translation: defeatist) but realistic reaction

"bronze is still an accomplishment"
"hey, at least, we beat this team or that team"

...and trying to sound positive
"hey, Lebron almost got a triple double in the bronze medal game"....sigh

And in this NBA European tour, playing as individual NBA teams (a group of players that have played together for quite some time (so no more excuse this time, right?)), the Sixers lost to Barcelona. Again, you hear excuses. Some are the same and some different. The same excuses like "oh, these guys were in pre-season form". The new excuse was "Sixers are among the bottom teams in the NBA. Call me up when European clubs beat a playoff-caliber team". And oh, one even arrogantly belittled Barcelona's victory by saying "the victory was hardly convincing (104-99)...to think that it was against a bottom-rung team"

So now, here come the Clippers (a playoff-caliber team...which went as far as the Western Conference semis)...no more excuses, right? Ha! They lost to CSKA. Not just by a point, but by almost 20 points!. A game that was thoroughly dominated by CSKA. What is it this time?

"oh, Trajan Langdon was playing for CSKA".

AHAHAHAHAHAHA! :clap: 

I don't know about you guys...but this evolution of excuses is getting pathetic. You need to get this disease called "excusitis" diagnosed.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DKaiser, what country are you from, were they even good enough to medal? Were they even good enough to qualify?

USA usually DOESNT win the World Championships...the olympics in 2004 though, that was different, they're supposed to win in the olympics, if you look back, the USA I don't think has even won half of the World Championships its played in....now the olympics is another story.


----------



## DKaiser (Jul 28, 2006)

sloth said:


> USA usually DOESNT win the World Championships...the olympics in 2004 though, that was different, they're supposed to win in the olympics, if you look back, the USA I don't think has even won half of the World Championships its played in....now the olympics is another story.


AHAHAHAHAHA! You don't know what you're talking about. When the NBA started fielding select groups of elite professional players in international tournaments, from 1992 to 2000, those teams were invincible...undefeated. Back then, everybody was just fighting for second place. It got so boring, some NBA players were choosing not to participate and instead spend time relaxing in the offseason.

And then one day...they just couldn't get back on top. The myth has been shattered. The swagger is gone.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DKaiser said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA! You don't know what you're talking about. When the NBA started fielding select groups of elite professional players in international tournaments, from 1992 to 2000, those teams were invincible...undefeated. Back then, everybody was just fighting for second place. It got so boring, some NBA players were choosing not to participate and instead spend time relaxing in the offseason.
> 
> And then one day...they just couldn't get back on top. The myth has been shattered. The swagger is gone.


Is that why we've only won the World Championships once since NBA players started playing in the World game. Undefeated, invincible, yet a bronze medal in 1998! Your lack of knowledge doesn't suprise me though, you seem to be pulling at strings to bring the USA down. Yugoslavia has won the World Championships the most times, USA and Soviet Union tied for 2nd. We've never been a top notch team in the World Championships, yet were 12-3 in olympics so far, which is where it really matters. We lost the last one, but that doesn't mean that we'll lose this next one, we'll definitely have a better team come the olympics, we'll have Kobe, Oden, and maybe Ben Gordon to add a shooter.

And you didn't answer my question of what country your from.


----------



## kingshark (Sep 22, 2006)

sloth said:


> And you didn't answer my question of what country your from.


he is from China


----------



## DKaiser (Jul 28, 2006)

sloth said:


> Is that why we've only won the World Championships once since NBA players started playing in the World game. Undefeated, invincible, yet a bronze medal in 1998!


Here's more "AHAHAHAHAHA!"....you're talking about 1988 Bronze...Seoul Olympics...ring a bell?

Starting from Dream Team 1 in 1992 all the way to 2000 Sydney Olympics...trust me, NBA-powered USA teams were undefeated.

Cheers.
:cheers:


----------



## DKaiser (Jul 28, 2006)

kingshark said:


> he is from China


Keep guessing. :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DKaiser said:


> Here's more "AHAHAHAHAHA!"....you're talking about 1988 Bronze...Seoul Olympics...ring a bell?
> 
> Starting from Dream Team 1 in 1992 all the way to 2000 Sydney Olympics...trust me, NBA-powered USA teams were undefeated.
> 
> ...


Yet....

1. Yugoslavia
2. Russia
3. USA
4. Greece
5. Spain
6. Italy
7. Lithuania
8. Argentina
9. Australia
10. Brazil
11. Puerto Rico
12. Canada
13. Nigeria
14. Japan
15. Senegal
16. South Korea


----------



## kingshark (Sep 22, 2006)

I think nba and USA basketball emphasize too much athletics and 1 on 1.Passing ball is quicker than dribbling ball forever.

Euro basketball's success is not because a revolution,but a improve based on original basketball,real 5-men basketball.

Passing,cutting,screening and shooting should be emphasized more.NBA now plays a more exciting game based on more athletic players but lose the essential thing in 60's,70's and 80's basketball.Euro basketball is continuing improving based on these essential thing.


----------



## Pulteney (Sep 3, 2006)

DKaiser said:


> It's just amazing how excuses have evolved as one excuse gets knocked off after another. Here's a list excuses in chronological order:
> 
> In 2000, team USA escaped by 1 point against Lithuania in the Sydney Olympics. That team featured the likes of Garnett, Duncan, Vince Carter. Back then, they were saying "oh, these guys were in pre-season form".
> 
> ...



Excellent, excellent post. Congrats...


----------



## tad (Aug 4, 2004)

DKaiser said:


> ...trust me, NBA-powered USA teams were undefeated.





sloth said:


> Yet....
> 
> 1. Yugoslavia
> 2. Russia
> ...


Yet...

1998 USA team in WC wasn't NBA powered team, there weren't any NBA players on that team. DKaiser was right.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

DKaiser said:


> I don't know about you guys...but this evolution of excuses is getting pathetic. You need to get this disease called "excusitis" diagnosed.


I agree. The excuses are pretty lame.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DKaiser said:


> It's just amazing how excuses have evolved as one excuse gets knocked off after another. Here's a list excuses in chronological order:
> 
> In 2000, team USA escaped by 1 point against Lithuania in the Sydney Olympics. That team featured the likes of Garnett, Duncan, Vince Carter. Back then, they were saying "oh, these guys were in pre-season form".
> 
> ...


say what you want about the "excuses", but in reality, not that many ppl in the US really cared about international competition (not even the players that participated) up until now. 2006 was the first time in years that Team USA* finally *decided to take things serious. they even went as far as making players to have 3 year commitments and tried to assemble the best team possible. heck, ask your average NBA fan/player what they care about the most and they'll tell you, an NBA title has alot more worth than a FIBA/international title.

it took them awhile to realize that nowadays you cant just beat FIBA teams by just showing up. but hey, better late than never. at least Team USA is showing effort in putting themselves back where they belong.

this year was the first time i actually wanted to watch these games. mainly cuz i know theres actual competition an there was alot of hype for these international teams. USA won a bronze, and did well. only lost 1 game. i wouldve love to see them win gold, but whatever, its not like it was a crushing defeat(at least for me). i have much to look forward to in Beijing 2008.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I agree. The excuses are pretty lame.


i would say most of the excuses are lame. :biggrin:


----------



## bluefrog (Jul 10, 2005)

Dare I say a trend has started. The world is catching up...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

bluefrog said:


> Dare I say a trend has started. The world is catching up...


im glad :cheers:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

sloth said:


> And you didn't answer my question of what country your from.


DKaiser is from either Germany circa 1940.
Or South Carolina.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

There's no logic by the way to saying that Euroleague teams have the best players. 

We're all drawing from the same talent pools, and the NBA is getting the pick of the litter.

I think the diffrence is the coaches. I think American coaches have fallen far far behind their top Euroleague counterparts. 

I mean, you would think the success of D'Antoni and Scott Skiles, both who coached overseas, would make teams realize that those coaches are better to draw from, than big name college coaches.


----------



## DjPro (Oct 8, 2006)

1)NBA players are stronger 1on1. European guys know how to play as a team.
2)NBA players do not analyse thiers opponent's play, they even do not know many of the names, european players know who will dribble, who will shot and who will pass before the game....
3)NBA coaches are NOT worse, than EU ones, but their strategy is to leave the best player of the team 1on1...But watch Phoenix or Spurs - they act often like European teams, and this makes them strong.

Right now Spurs won against Maccabi...just because SAS was playing "their" game....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DjPro said:


> 1)NBA players are stronger 1on1. European guys know how to play as a team.
> 2)NBA players do not analyse thiers opponent's play, they even do not know many of the names, european players know who will dribble, who will shot and who will pass before the game....
> 3)NBA coaches are NOT worse, than EU ones, but their strategy is to leave the best player of the team 1on1...But watch Phoenix or Spurs - they act often like European teams, and this makes them strong.
> 
> Right now Spurs won against Maccabi...just because SAS was playing "their" game....


The bad NBA teams los3 by playing 1 on 1. Bulls had the super talent of Jordan, and a great talent in Pippen to compliment. Lakers ran their offense through Shaq, Spurs run their offense through Duncan, the teams that depend on wings playing iso never win. Look at the recent success of the Bulls and Suns, those teams both play "team" ball. Spurs and Pistons as welll.......


----------



## DjPro (Oct 8, 2006)

sloth said:


> The bad NBA teams los3 by playing 1 on 1. Bulls had the super talent of Jordan, and a great talent in Pippen to compliment. Lakers ran their offense through Shaq, Spurs run their offense through Duncan, the teams that depend on wings playing iso never win. Look at the recent success of the Bulls and Suns, those teams both play "team" ball. Spurs and Pistons as welll.......


I'm sure, that the NBA guys are stronger that Europeans 1on1....
I didn't say that all NBA teams are playing 1on1, but it really works in NBA...even MIA or DAL play "team ball", but if the open shot is not possible - they're simply givin the ball to Dwane or Dirk....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't like the statement that NBA players don't know how to play the team game. I just think NBA coaches don't ask them to very often.

I think NBA superstars are good inspite of the systems they are put in. As opposed to being given a good system to work with.

Imagine if a team like the timberwolves played a more team oriented system? Instead of just handing the ball to KG and making him figure it out.


----------



## DjPro (Oct 8, 2006)

They dont know just because they are not asked to)))
And the team play is not as commercially effective as a "give-it-to-the-star" style....

NBA is a show, it's a market. The main goal is to get money and not to win each and every game. This won't change.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DjPro said:


> They dont know just because they are not asked to)))
> And the team play is not as commercially effective as a "give-it-to-the-star" style....


That's not true. The NBA was at it's most popular in the 80's when there was more ball movement.
And the Phoenix Suns don't have any problem I don't think with their ratings and attendence numbers.

I mean, someone like Lebron would be more fun to watch on a team with more movement, because he's such an excellent passer and finisher.

And when the Lakers were winning titles, they were playing a team game.


----------



## DjPro (Oct 8, 2006)

There's a little difference in how we understand team play....Lebron would be nice...but if he didn't score his 30, he wouldn't be an idol...

Suns are good....but there's a lot of space to improve....Do you remember the showtime-lakers with Magic?

NBA was popular in 80's, but the most money came to the league in the end of the 90's.....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm not a fan of Lebron because he scores 30. I would say most of his fans like his all-around game. I want to see him average a triple double more than average 30 ppg. Scoring is Kobe's thing, not Lebron's.

He's a better passer that scorer. So I'd like to see him in a system that plays that way.


----------



## DjPro (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah...ok...let's take Kobe....This year LAL was showing the best game, when Kobe was under 30 ))))
But he is a Magazine-cover guy because of scoring 60 and 81.....

And the team play by Suns also has it's advertisment hero - Nash with 10+ assists))))

NBA is a show...it has to be sold...
You have to sell T-shirts, tickets and tv-rights....that is much easier if you have a godlike person)))
Or...look at the judges in the NBA finals - do you say, that Wade was whistled as much as his opponents? 
NBA NEEDED to make a hero))))


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't disagree that the NBA is a business, but I just think an unneccessary amount of that blame goes on the players. I think the players are good enough to succeed in any eniviroment if they are given the time. So like I say, the NBA doesn't ask them to play more well rounded basketball.

The quickest way to sucess is still drafting a superstar and putting role players around him.


----------



## DjPro (Oct 8, 2006)

Nothing to disagree)))
+1


----------

